# URGENT HELP NEEDED! Very sick Panther Chameleon.



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

The last few weeks my Panther Chameleon's health has taken a serious decline.

He has stopped feeding and his colours have become drab, and more recently I have noticed his eyes have become sunken in and he is spending most of his time on the floor of his enclosure.

I really dont know what could have caused this, high temperatures perhaps? He is kept in my spare room where I also house my Beardies and Monitors who obviously enjoy higher temperatures which means the room is always warm, also we live in a top floor flat which is always warm in any rate.

He is around 2.5 years old and is housed in a 3 x 4 x 2 viv, the viv is a standard wooden arboreal but I have cut 4 large holes where I have added extra vents.

I mist his viv thoroughly twice daily. I feed mostly locusts which I always gut load with fresh veg and calcium enriched bug grub.

UV is a 5.0, thermostat is set to give a ambient temperature of 80 degrees.

Basically what Im looking to find out is if he has passed the point of no return or if I can bring him back to health, I realise the sunken eyes and refusal to climb are both bad signs.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

what is the actual tempreture in the basking spot,how old is the uv and what vitamins do you give him?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Have you seen a vet?


----------



## Queenfreak (Oct 12, 2010)

I think you need to see a vet asap. Until you can then can i suggest using a pipette to drip avipro or reptiboost infront/onto his nose to encourage drinking and they should also encourage eating. Putting some de-legged locusts infront of him, and maybe even some mushed waxworms (can put a small drop of this on his mouth). It's not sounding good though, :sad:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

A vet is your best bet.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like a vets visit is in order for your little friend. Sadly, chameleons can go downhill very fast - often they do not show any signs of illness until it's too late to help them. I know this from experience, so, please take him to the vets.


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just checked him and sadly he looks on his way out, he is lifeless and seems to weak to move and seems to be struggling to breath, constantly opening his mouth, I have sprayed the substrate he is sitting on to see if he will drink but I really think its to late for even a vet to do anything.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry to hear that he sounds dehydrated is the top of his head sunk in as well as his eyes?
he needs to go to the vets


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

Put him in a sink with warm water , this will help with his dehydration, gently swish the water over him. You really need to get him to the vet asap.


----------



## Queenfreak (Oct 12, 2010)

Take him to a vet!! You are sitting watching him die. So cruel.


----------



## scottmorrison (Sep 2, 2010)

Queenfreak said:


> Take him to a vet!! You are sitting watching him die. So cruel.


Replies like this make people feel uneasy and definitely does not encourage anyone whatsoever!
I am new to this forum and comments like this just discourage me, and probably other new people too.


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

i concur with other posts, sounds like the poor mite needs a vet! i dont keep chams so not able to offer any usefull advice aside from whats alredy been suggested, a hydrating bath, and repti boost etc and a trip to the vets!


----------



## Queenfreak (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm also new to the forum. I also answered further up with other suggestions.
Maybe i come across strongly but i think this person really needs to think about what they are doing. It is cruel to sit and watch an animal suffer. I think when you take on an animal you need to be prepared to take full responsibility. I'm not trying to deter them from seeking opinions or advice at all, in fact I think its sensible that they have come on and asked for opinions. However they have been advised by many people to take their chameleon to the vet and have appeared to ignore this advice.


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have not ignored this advice but sadly good reptile vets are hard to come by and its not helped by the fact that this is the weekend and many vets are not open or fully booked. Many vets without reptile knowledge just seem to advise routine medication that won't help or recommend euthanasia.

I tried misting the substrate near him and even gently spraying water into his mouth but sadly he passed away last night. His sunken eyes and head indicate it was a case of dehydration.

Thanks to all who offered advice, appreciated.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear it pal sad news


----------



## Queenfreak (Oct 12, 2010)

Glad to see it wasn't falling on deaf ears. Very sorry to read he passed. You have my sympathy, it's awful loosing a pet.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

because he was kept in a room with your other reps....like you said the room was probably too hot for him. 
panthers need lots of fresh free flowing air in and around their enclosures and the rooms they are kept in. 
the problem with reptiles is that they hide problems really well,and we dont see a problem untill its too late.

all my panthers are kept in a custom built room just for them...they have fully meshed enclosures and loads of air flow.the room itself has an ambient temp of 80. 

im gutted for you,if you do get another panther cham please feel free to pm me anytime and ill give you some tips etc etc and show u my set ups.


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.



weeminx said:


> because he was kept in a room with your other reps....like you said the room was probably too hot for him.
> panthers need lots of fresh free flowing air in and around their enclosures and the rooms they are kept in.
> the problem with reptiles is that they hide problems really well,and we dont see a problem untill its too late.
> 
> ...


Its now clear that the problem began from when I transferred him from a flexarium into a wooden viv, I did this to provide him with alot more space as he had outgrown the flexarium, I realise wooden vivs dont provide enough ventilation for Chameleons so I cut 4 additional vents in at a size of approximately 8 x 8 inches each, the viv is 3 x 4 x 2.

But it seems this just wasnt enough to provide sufficient air-flow and cooler temperatures.

As things stand Im undecided on if I will keep Panthers again, probably not in my current accomodation as I really think now in order to keep them successfully you need to dedicate your time soley to them, or at least only keep them alongside other reptiles that enjoy the same conditions.

However I would really appreciate your advice on any further modifications I could make to the viv to make it more Chameleon-friendly, I may be able to house Chameleons in a different room to my other reps.


----------

